# Bacon Hangers... Question about fab'g my own



## graystratcat (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey y'all, being a guy that likes to fab as much of my own kit as possible, I'm thinking about making myself some bacon hangers.  I'm leaning toward aluminum instead of SS but thought I'd bounce the idea of y'all before making a decision.  Does anyone see any reason I shouldn't use aluminum rod to fab the hangers for cold smoking bacon?

Thanks in advance,

-Salt


----------



## alblancher (Jan 11, 2012)

I hear so many different opinions about aluminum.  I guess it depends on fabrication and availability of material..    I just use stainless wire and wood dowels because I do so much when I do it.

Interested in seeing the build


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess I do things the easy way use a knife and some butcher's twine. Poke a hole tie a loop and then use a metal S hook I had leftover from a job. It works fine for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like a perfect setup Mark!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with Al, that is a nice simple setup... might have to try that.  Fab'g a few S hooks will be a snap...and I know using aluminum for those will not be an issue.  Thanks for the input Mark.

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Great idea Mark


----------

